# Update on the prayer request for my son Chais Boyt



## "CB" 257 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wanted to let all my brothers and sisters in Christ know that my son Chais Boyt 21yrs old went home to be with The Lord Saturday after a wreck on Thursday. Thanks for all the prayers that were sent for Chais. It is so hard having to let go of your child. But I have such a peace inside of me knowing where he is at now. Thank y'all so much and may God bless you all.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 7, 2014)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2014)

Our deepest regrets on your loss. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 7, 2014)

Sad news and hard to hear.  You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 7, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2014)

CB,
My Thoughts and Prayers are continuing to be sent up for your family during this difficult time.   

May the good Lord give you strength and comfort in dealing with this tragic event.


----------



## K80 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry to here that.  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.

God is good all the time as evidenced by the peace he has given you.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 7, 2014)

My condolences. May God Bless you and your family thru this difficult time. I am glad God has given you peace.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 7, 2014)

Deepest condolences to your family.

Praying


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 7, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family.  Prayers sent for all of the friends and family of Chais.


----------



## limbhanger (Jul 7, 2014)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family. Praying for you..


----------



## speedcop (Jul 8, 2014)

our hearts break for you and your family. How grand the reunion will be for you one day


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 8, 2014)

God Bless you and your family.  I am heart broken and can't help but shead a tear. If there is anything that I can do, please let me know.


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 9, 2014)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## oops1 (Jul 9, 2014)

More prayers sent.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 9, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family my friend.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 9, 2014)

Prayers for comfort to you and your family.


----------



## love the woods (Jul 9, 2014)

so sorry to hear this news. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Hardhead (Jul 13, 2014)

Im sorry.I will pray for you and your family


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jul 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.  
We will all continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank y'all so much. Y'all will never know how much these prayers mean to me. God Bless All !!!!!!!


----------

